# Girlfriend freaking out



## englem007 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi everyone, i have another post on here about my GF and her depression problems. But i wanted to ask this: Long story short,,she recently got off her depression meds(Wellbutrin). She was taking for years.She tapered off about 2 months ago and is completely off..I still dont know why she needs to get off them if they work.She just says she hates taking medicine..Besides her acting different now,unhappy with herself,thinks shes fat,ugly,also less affectionate now and lost sex drive. She told me yesterday that when she was in shower, she kept looking out the shower curtain to see if someone was in bathroom,and when she went to bed she had to check under the bed like 10 times to make sure knowone was there!!! I told her babe u gotta get back on your meds like now..She said she is going to, but what would you call that behavior,just paranoia???She does suffer from anxiety with the depression.When she is on her meds she is soo much happier etc.


----------



## catfan (Jan 12, 2013)

Did she stop the meds on her own or is she supported by a therapist? Did she use them only for depression and anxiety or does she have other issues?


----------



## englem007 (Apr 1, 2014)

catfan said:


> Did she stop the meds on her own or is she supported by a therapist? Did she use them only for depression and anxiety or does she have other issues?


no therapy i think. She talked to her dr about weening off them.no other issues im aware of


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Why did she wasn't to stop taking Wellbutrin?


----------



## englem007 (Apr 1, 2014)

clipclop2 said:


> Why did she wasn't to stop taking Wellbutrin?


all she ever told me was that she hates taking medicine. I don't know if she had side effects from taking that stuff..she did mention the price of prescription went up and was too expensive, but recently found out there is a cheap generic version of it now she found 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I hope she talked to her doctor before she quit her meds. Suggest she go see doc this week.

edit - just saw your other thread. If she's been on these meds for 20 something years, she REALLY needs professional advice before weening herself off any medication.


----------



## englem007 (Apr 1, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> I hope she talked to her doctor before she quit her meds. Suggest she go see doc this week.
> 
> edit - just saw your other thread. If she's been on these meds for 20 something years, she REALLY needs professional advice before weening herself off any medication.


 She said she talked to her doctor...I just don't understand if the meds are working why mess around and get off them? Just doesn't make sense to me. She said she was going to meet with dr and get back in them so we'll see


----------



## catfan (Jan 12, 2013)

The generic brand will be fine, same stuff, but just not the formerly licensed brand name holder.
If she has so many issues after stopping meds, she should talk to the doctor, therapist, whatever needed about the future. If they did help in the past, why stop? It's a shame meds that help are still a taboo...and that she would stop because of that.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

I can understand wishing she didn't have to take meds to feel better but that should never translate into stopping them. It isn't logical.

If she can't afford the meds, have her check the manufacturer's web site for any possible coupons or assistance.

Wellbutrin is one of the better tolerated ADs with the fewest sexual side effects. In fact, it is sometimes found to counteract other ADs suppression of libido.

Her brain adjusted to those meds and it really seems that in the absence of ticks and other side effects that can become permanent, the drugs are well worth their price.


----------



## krebszaoyad (Apr 9, 2014)

I hope she talked to her doctor before she quit her meds.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Have you told her clearly that her new mood swings, etc are not acceptable?

There are some ways to deal with depression without the meds. But they take a lot of work. Things like exercise and changes in the diet (See Dr. Amen's website).

I can see why she would want to be off the meds. It's a bummer to need to take meds. So she gave it a try. Now that she's not doing well she needs either take alternative methods serious or she needs to get back on meds. 

Many people cannot tell when their behavior and moods go haywire. Those around them can tell however.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

I think this requires more subtlety than just saying her mood swings aren't acceptable. For Christ's sake.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

catfan said:


> The generic brand will be fine, same stuff, but just not the formerly licensed brand name holder.


I really don't mean to be confrontational, but I have to strongly disagree with this statement. I personally know two friends who did not do well AT ALL when their insurance companies forced them to switch to the cheaper generic versions.

Many drugs in the generic form are perfectly fine when substituted. Unfortunately, Wellbutrin is not one of them. Do a Google search for "generic Wellbutrin not the same" and you can read plenty of horror stories on patient forums. Even the "new" generic version of this drug (the old generic was pulled from the market by the FDA because it was so drastically different) is getting mixed reviews, some are awful.

http://www.propublica.org/article/no-substitute-when-a-generic-drug-isnt-what-it-seems

Have her doctor insist on the name brand in this case.

A side note... I worked for an "old school" pharmacist when I was in college. People used to ask him about generics vs. name brand drugs. He always said, "You can have identical ingredients to make a cherry pie. But it doesn't mean Aunt Martha's pie will even come CLOSE to Aunt Betty's pie!" In other words, it's how you put those ingredients together that matters.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Depends on the drug. I know that Effexor generic has not done well by many. 

Has it been established she has not been taking the generic already? 

Like anything, a change will take time to get used to. Generics are not always equivalent. And nobody really knows why. But, I believe Wellbutrin generic has been generally well accepted. My D could not get her usual generic prescription recently and I told her that she should continue the generic BUT if she had to slum it with the name brand for a month, it would be better than to be completely without.

I would not have suggested she begin with generic in the first place but once she had, I would not recommend changing to the original mfg.


----------



## englem007 (Apr 1, 2014)

Update if anyone interested: In the past week or so we have talked about our relationship and how we both feel, and excited to say she just got back on her meds......I am really happy that i didnt jump ship and decide to leave her and miss out on something really great with her.....


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

There is no shame in trying to balance the brain chemistry so I hope your GF doesn't feel too bad about going back on the meds. Things are as they are and her decision to take action is very impressive. 

I wish you both a lot of luck. 

Your patience with her was great and your willingness to talk to her about the problem shows you are not afraid of the uncomfortable. So many guys would have hoped for the best and let the situation deteriorate. Yo both did really well! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## englem007 (Apr 1, 2014)

clipclop2 said:


> There is no shame in trying to balance the brain chemistry so I hope your GF doesn't feel too bad about going back on the meds. Things are as they are and her decision to take action is very impressive.
> 
> I wish you both a lot of luck.
> Thank you. .so many people on say oh just dump her and move on etc..I am a very patient person, and so she's going through a tuff patch, but i look past that and see soo many great qualities in her. I forsee a great relationship with her
> Your patience with her was great and your willingness to talk to her about the problem shows you are not afraid of the uncomfortable. So many guys would have hoped for the best and let the situation deteriorate. Yo both did really well! Keep up the good work!!!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

